# Fluorocarbon Line



## jaygreg (May 29, 2008)

I just read about Seaguar Fluorocarbon line. Its cost raises a few questions. I see some people use it purely as a leader which means, I guess some others fill their entire reel with it.

Q1) Which is best to do for bait casting and open-face spinning reels using 6 to 20 lbs test for bass; use as a leader or fill the spools with it?

Q2) The Uni Knot was mention as the connector. Found it on a site for animated knots. I always thought the nail knot was used to tie two lines together. Am I wrong?

Q3) Anyone know who Seaguar makes line for as an OEM manufacturer? I asked Cabelas who makes their No-Vis fluorocarbon line but they responded that it was a secret. (Spiders maybe?)


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

The new Berkley 100% Fluro is simply awesome. I use that for all my bass rods except 3 of my flipping sticks. I still prefer Trilene Big Game for most flipping situations and use Power Pro braid for flipping vegatation.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I like Pline its a little less expensive, seems to be good stuff.
hey lima my first ranger was a 488vs loved that boat, should have kept it


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

1. I wouldn't fill my entire spool with FC line, just enough that i'm going to use plus a little extra just in case (knots, backlashes, snags, etc.) Unless you're tying a leader to braid, I don't think you're going to gain much from a FC leader.

2. Use the Uni to Uni knot to tie to lines together..it's the best out there.

3. ???


----------



## jaygreg (May 29, 2008)

To j-fox.4:

Seaguar makes an expensive flourocarbon line. I thought they may also make that line for some large retailers but give it another other name. Such products by original equipment manufacturers (OEM's... Seaguar in this case) are usually sold for leas money by large retailers live Sam's Club or Walmart. Cabela wouldn't tell me who made their "No-Vis" line. Could it be Seaguar?


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Compared to some of the fluorocarbon lines ($36 for 120yds), seagar is not that much. I've never used it, but I've used a couple others.

I used Stren Fluorocarbon as a leader in 20lb for flipping/pitching, and fishing other heavy cover. I use P-line fluorocarbon on my BC reel for palstics and such in 15lb test. I am thinking of going lighter, maybe 12lb. I can't wait to get a spool of the new Trilene fluorocarbon. I've never used fluoro on a spinning rod, except as a leader for dropshotting. If you're going to use fluoro on a spinning rod, I would not go over 8lb test.

A couple things about fluorocarbon you should know before using it: The harder the fluorocarbon, the more abrasion resistant it will be, but it will also have more memory and less managable. The softer the fluoro, the more supple and managable it is, but it is less abrasion resistant.

Also, if you're using fluorocarbon on a baitcaster, watch out because IMO it backlashes more often, and when you backlash, the line may become kinked or damaged and oyu'll increase the risk of loosing fish. I've actually had fluoro cut itself once on a bad backlash. Luckily I only lost a worm a hook and a sinker, and not an expnsive crankbait.

*BB*


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I bought some Bass Pro XPS Flurocarbon and it seems to work pretty good. Not much memory at all compared to the mono I was using. The line is soft and supple but it could be because it is still new. I bought sizes...12 lbs and 14 lbs but I have not used the 12 lbs test yet. No problems with pitching or casting.


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

I am currently using Seaguar 12# fluoro on three baitcasters, with two years' moderate use on one of them, and three years' use on the other two. In my opinion (for what it's worth), its durability and strength make up for the cost. I fill the top half of my spools with fluoro over a mono backing, connected by a blood knot. I've been using Berkley fluoro on my spinning rigs with pretty good success there.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just saw an ad that states 100% berkley floro has MORE streatch than mono. They call it impact strength ? One of the reason I use floro is the because it has LESS streatch than mono(more sensative), so I will not use 100% berkley


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Streatch is good when you use it as a leader with braid. Flipping & pitching !
its like a shock absorber when you set the hook.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Reviving this old thread to see if someone can answer a question. I use seaguar red label, I like the line a lot but was wonder if anyone has used bps excel and could give me a comparison between the two? Im going to buy a spool of it just to see but was curious on others experience.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Smitty82 said:


> Reviving this old thread to see if someone can answer a question. I use seaguar red label, I like the line a lot but was wonder if anyone has used bps excel and could give me a comparison between the two? Im going to buy a spool of it just to see but was curious on others experience.


I have not used it but from things I have heard from other people is that the BPS Fluoro is made by Seaguar, dont know how true it is but I have heard this from a lot of people.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been using the *Suffix Advanced* for a year now and love it!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> I have been using the *Suffix Advanced* for a year now and love it!


This is on my list to try as well.


----------

